# Marcelo Machado to the CAVS?



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

After Nene, Varejao, Araujo, Garcia and Barbosa now another 2 brazilians are trying for the NBA... 

Lucas Tischer(C) is said to have signed a 1-year deal with the Suns... And Marcelo Machado(Marcelinho) MVP of The Tournament of Americas with averages of 23ppg 5.6rpg 6apg (His best game was a HUGE performance against Canada, 42pts 11reb 8as) is said to be in cleveland trying out for the Cavs indicated by Varejao...

Marcelinho is a 2 guard, 2.02m , reeeeeally offensive, with great skills, and good defense... a scoring threat from everywhere, 90% FT shooter and 40% 3pt shooter, with great view of the court and good rebounder as you can see from his numbers... the problem is that Marcelinho has always been the Most important player in the teams he played... in cleveland he would come as a backup at first and i dont know how much he would contribute having only 15-20 mpg... he is used to play 30-35...

Is this true? Anyone heard about this?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder if Danny is figuring that this is the best player available for his money, so he's going to get him, and then play Lebron or Larry as the backup PG.

Looks like it might be another 40 minute per night season for Lebron. :-(


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sounds good to me. Right now I would be okay if Eric Snow started but any kind of upgrade would be fine(if he could play some pg). I dont see why the Cavs dont sign him if the price is right because all their other options are bascially gone. One of his stats that i really like was 40% from 3. I know we got Marshall and Jackson is supposed to be good but another three point threat would really help the Cavs. Especially if he could play the point.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

See page 3 and 4 of this thread for further information

http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=188158&page=4


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 09/07/2005 | Ferry looking foreign*

*Cavaliers import Brazilian point guard for workouts*



> Cavaliers general manager Danny Ferry was well schooled in the potential value in international talent when he was with the San Antonio Spurs. It is becoming clear that he intends to explore those possibilities with his new team.
> 
> Earlier this summer, Ferry made a serious pitch at getting 29-year-old Lithuanian point guard Sarunas Jasikevicius, a promising, but unproven player at the NBA level. Still searching for a point guard weeks later, Ferry has gone panning for gold again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 09/07/2005 | Ferry looking foreign*

The only issue I have with Machado is he seems like a Luke Jackson clone: a tall shooter with great range and PG like passing and dribbling skills. But then again I haven't really seen him play at all so it would be stupid for me to hype or knock the guy


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Anybody got any clips of this guy?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

I doubt we could find any video of him. But I will look around.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

good, these brazilian players usually have a lot of defensive energy and tanasity :banana:


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> good, these brazilian players usually have a lot of defensive energy and tanasity :banana:


The worst part of his game is his defense ( toghether with shoot selection)...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> good, these brazilian players usually have a lot of defensive energy and tanasity :banana:


The Brazillian big men.
The guards seem to be chuckers.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Generalizations are always a bad thing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

¹²³ said:


> Generalizations are always a bad thing.


Isn't that a generalization?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

In all seriousness, nobody is seriously generalizing Brazilian players. I have great respect for them and so do the guys in this forum, so it's all good.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Isn't that a generalization?


What do you think?


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Isn't that a generalization?


Thats funny


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

¹²³ said:


> What do you think?


I think we are both in on the joke.


----------

